# photosmart c6180 mac os x help



## oceanblue (Feb 7, 2008)

can someone direct me as to where to find the driver for my laptop. I have a dell pc and a apple lap top g4. I installed the pc with the driver and wireless conection a year ago with little trouble. I gave up on the mac back then. now, I am trying to finish this task. the hp page provides a 6100 series driver but once downloaded will not provide a 6180 option. 

I called hp and they said the printer was 1 year and 5 days old and out of support.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

oceanblue said:


> can someone direct me as to where to find the driver for my laptop. I have a dell pc and a apple lap top g4. I installed the pc with the driver and wireless conection a year ago with little trouble. I gave up on the mac back then. now, I am trying to finish this task. the hp page provides a 6100 series driver but once downloaded will not provide a 6180 option.
> 
> I called hp and they said the printer was 1 year and 5 days old and out of support.



I'm not exact sure what you are trying to fix? I think you want a <ac OSX driver for a Photosmart 6180? I hope I'm right? Here's the web page at Hp for that model (HP Photosmart C6180 All-in-One):

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1153494&lang=en

If this is not what you are looking for? Please explain in more detail, OK?

HTH

Bill


----------



## oceanblue (Feb 7, 2008)

brow96,

thank you for the quick response. the hp driver link you provided is the one I have tried to download 5 times. each time I run the install, at the setup portion a 6180 option is not available. the setup says this model is not supported by this download. I am not sure what I am doing wrong. 

to answer your question, I want to get the driver into my mac so I can use the printer. 

I am gone for the weekend and will get back to this monday. thank you for any help.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

oceanblue said:


> brow96,
> 
> thank you for the quick response. the hp driver link you provided is the one I have tried to download 5 times. each time I run the install, at the setup portion a 6180 option is not available. the setup says this model is not supported by this download. I am not sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> ...


There are two large files there. Which archive did you download?

Bill


----------



## oceanblue (Feb 7, 2008)

this one as it was the full feature one.

» HP Photosmart Full Feature Software and Drivers - Mac OS X v10.3.9, v10.4 and v10.5


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

I honestly don't know what to tell you, to do. But I will suggest that you ask this question here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f65/

There should be more knowledgeable people there.

Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi oceanblue!!

Did you try install the second driver, which is *HP Photosmart C6100 series Software - Mac OS X v10.3 and v10.4 (Universal)*?


----------



## oceanblue (Feb 7, 2008)

I have talked with a few and determined that I am going to go to the apple store as I am buying a new Ibook for one of the users in the house. My router (lynex sp?) and modem are old, and may be adding to the problem. I am told the apple airport extreme may solve all. so that being said and my limited spelling and knowledge puts this on hold. It is interesting that the driver download for Hp/apple is so difficult. I will go to apple today with correct models and see what they say. Then add a tech friend for the install.

I will ultimately have 1 dell lap top, 1 dell desktop and 2 Ibooks on the network. add 2 hp printers and quit a job getting it all working. the house has cat5 wiring so I am going to try and put the printers hard wired to the network. 

will post a response


----------

